# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios >  Stück des Ozeans - Nano Reef de 30L

## diogoreis

Boas,
vou montar um nano reef, sou mesmo principiante nessa materia mas vou dar o meu melhor!
aquario: 50x25x25
sump: lateral
iluminação: ainda a ser estudado.
escumador: DIY
termostato: 50w
bomba circulação: não tem ainda
bomba de agua: 700l/h

----------


## diogoreis

Calha led:
eu mandei vir do ebay:
10 leds 3w - 10000k
10 leds 3w - Royal Blue
2 leds 3w - Warm White

dissipador:
Bis-95 - 30cm
1 fan

driver: do ebay 18x 3w
lentes: 60º

Quanto aos leds eu estou a pensar usar 1(CW):1(RB): (as duas leds warm white), mas não sei quantos wats devo por....eu comprei 10 leds de cada porque saia mais barato mandar vir assim do que 5 por isso tenho essa margem de manobra. o driver aguenta até 54w mas não sei se é necessário por isso tudo. Afinal de contas também vou por leds para poupar a longo prazo...tem várias hipoteses:
5xRB + 5xCW + 1xWW = 33w
6xRB + 6xCW + 1xWW = 39w
7xRB + 7xCW + 1xWW = 45w
8xRB + 8xCW + 2xWW = 54w

----------

